# Finger Timer for iOS is now available on the App Store!



## omega (Dec 14, 2012)

Finger Timer for iOS is now available on the App Store!

Finger Timer is a speedcubing/speedstacking timer in your pocket!
It's a simple and elegant timer app that you must have!
It is easy to use, just like a StackMat timer.

Free version:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/finger-timer/id586062009?ls=1&mt=8
> The maximum time is 10 minutes.
> With ads

Full version:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/finger-timer-full/id586060296?ls=1&mt=8
> The maximum time is 60 minutes.
> No ads, no distractions!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 14, 2012)

looks nice. just installed it.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Dec 14, 2012)

Only problem is is that it doesnt provide scrambles


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 14, 2012)

huskyomega! what a blast from the past. bought my first ESs from you and I remember your old PC timer


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 15, 2012)

Hah, uhh. Any codes you could tell me? I'd be happy to give you feedback in return! c: Message me?


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 15, 2012)

I already had on my smartphone before the thread, but "For apple users only" right?


----------

